# Harvesting asparagus



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 24, 2013)

On my commute to work today I passed by an asparagus harvest. I haven't shot a harvest in a long time so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot one again. This was my favorite shot from the bunch.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2013)

That stuff takes a LONG time to grow!!!! This photo has a nice, theatrical sort of vibe to it....me likey!!!

Is this from that spiffy new Sigma 35/1.4 you bought recently? How is that lens shaping up for your various uses? What can you tell us about that lens and or this photo?


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 24, 2013)

This shot was a D3s/17-35mm f/2.8 combo. I did have the 35mm and D800 too. The quality of those shots are fantastic but I just didn't like the overall photos as much.

i have been using the 35mm for a lot of the S.F. Chronicle work I've been doing. I use the 35/D800 combo for a lot of the feature portraits and it does pretty well for candid shots too. The sharpness is crazy, even at higher ISOs the 35/D800 combo has some very nice images.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooligan Dan said:


> On my commute to work today I passed by an asparagus harvest. I haven't shot a harvest in a long time so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot one again. This was my favorite shot from the bunch.




I like this shot a lot, but I think I would prefer it if it had a wider range of tones.  This one has a lot of middle tones and dark tones.  Too much I think.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooligan Dan said:


> On my commute to work today I passed by an asparagus harvest. I haven't shot a harvest in a long time so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot one again. This was my favorite shot from the bunch.



There's not a single thing about this photo that I don't completely dig...


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 24, 2013)

It IS a very cool shot.  I like it.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2013)

My only question is, "Why would anyone [harvest aspargus]?  That stuff is FOUL!

(But I like the shot!)


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 24, 2013)

Perfect the way it is, don't touch anything.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2013)

I love asparagus ... 

The shot is very cool it carries the mood well but one thing, I wish I could see the tool. I've never seen this crop harvested and I'm interested in tools (call me crazy).


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 24, 2013)

tirediron said:


> My only question is, "Why would anyone [harvest aspargus]?  That stuff is FOUL!
> 
> (But I like the shot!)



Try broiling it with Olive oil, salt, pepper, and crushed red pepper flakes. It will get crispy and delicious.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2013)

never boil (darn New Englanders!) steam or saute w/ a little garlic....bbq is ok too


----------



## IByte (Apr 24, 2013)

tirediron said:


> My only question is, "Why would anyone [harvest aspargus]?  That stuff is FOUL!
> 
> (But I like the shot!)



It is good with Beef/lamb and red/garlic potatoes.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 24, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I love asparagus ...
> 
> The shot is very cool it carries the mood well but one thing, I wish I could see the tool. I've never seen this crop harvested and I'm interested in tools (call me crazy).



Here (link) is a typical asparagus knife blade. Handle length varies.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 24, 2013)

Filet mignon, mashed potatoes, and asparagus. Yummy...


Great shot. I like the feeling of isolation you get. Like there's nobody around for miles and miles.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 24, 2013)

FOOD, foodie, foods food.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 25, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I love asparagus ...
> 
> The shot is very cool it carries the mood well but one thing, I wish I could see the tool. I've never seen this crop harvested and I'm interested in tools (call me crazy).



Right there with ya. I LOVE seeing the tools used, and products being harvested. SO much cooler than seeing it just sitting in the grocery store. Even more surprising, I would say that 85% of the Asparagus we get normally comes from Peru. I guess the Cali crop stays out west. . .when we DO get USA product, it's more expensive than the stuff that comes from South America, seems bass-aackwards to me, and that is IN SEASON pricing at that.

Nice shot, OP. Would you mind sharing the color original?


----------



## baturn (Apr 25, 2013)

Any decent steak with Grilled asparagus = gastronomic heaven! Oh yeah! Great shot!!


----------



## Benco (Apr 25, 2013)

Asparagus...mmmmm. Chuck in asparagus with some spaghetti near the end of cooking, dress with olive oil, a little butter, salt, pepper, chopped parsley and parmesan. Nom Nom.

Great photo.


----------



## OLaA (Apr 25, 2013)

Also love asparagus!  Great shot!  I'm going to try and make it to the asparagus festival this weekend in Stockton.  I bet that's where a bunch of that is going to.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooligan Dan said:


> On my commute to work today I passed by an asparagus harvest. I haven't shot a harvest in a long time so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to shoot one again. This was my favorite shot from the bunch.



As usual another nice one Dan.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 25, 2013)

The day I shot this I also had grilled asparagus wrapped in tri-tip at a bbq restaurant we profiled. Nearly as good as Bacon-wrapped asparagus.

And thank you, everyone.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 25, 2013)

There's a ton of cool elements to this shot.  It's very neat.  The tones, the sky, the "action"... the man standing in the middle of a field that has been laid waste with a hand full of victims.  All very nice.


----------



## Heitz (Apr 25, 2013)

Ya know, ya never think of asparagus as something that has a harvesting season. I just figured it kind of materialized at Kroger...at night...when no one is watching


----------

